# Nagios Alarm monitoring



## tasuke (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi every one!

For my first post i am hoping to get some info about Nagios alarm monitoring.

I have the Nagios server installed and it is pre-configured and integrated in Centos 5.[something]

Now i have added the servers that i would like to monitor but just like that i can only monitor host-alive (ping).

I want to be able to monitor disk space, CPU usage, Memory usage and such.

I read up, and now i need to get nrpe installed on the individual hosts i would like to monitor. I installed nrpe on one server but for some reason it is not running so i thnk i made a mistake during the installation.

now i would like to uninstall it and reinstall.

I need help doing this

make uninstall is not working:

[[email protected] nrpe-2.13]# make uninstall
make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'. Stop.

this is my output.

Any help??


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

At: Nagios Addons there are links to Documentation for nrpe that might be of help.

-- Tom


----------



## wake (Nov 26, 2005)

Did you make sure your host is allowing the port needed from the server and configure the client?


----------

